# how should i dryem??



## bongzilla420

*when i dry my buds should i juss hang the buds up side down intill there smokable??*


----------



## GanjaGuru

http://www.growkind.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7275


----------



## Mutt

http://www.cannabisculture.com/backissues/cc10/cure.html 

edit damn you fast ganja. hehehehehe


----------



## Hick

*Drying and Curing Marijuana*

Drying and curing Marijuana is a 3 step and the last process in growing marijuana    in order to smoke it without damaging your lungs and getting the best taste    out of your buds

*Drying Marijuana*

  Drying marijuana buds generally takes from 2- 6 weeks and curing marijuana can    take 2 weeks up to 2 or more months. Drying time also depends on where you live    and the place you dry them. Places in a desert would dry them faster, and tropical    places would take longer

  The first step after harvesting your marijuana buds is the drying possess. This    can be performed by taking the branches and hanging them up side down so the    fan leaves droop and cover the buds. During this step you need to put the branches    in a cool dark place (not humid) with enough ventilation. It is good idea to    check up on the buds every day to watch for signs of mold and mildew and correct    the problem if it happens. After the fan leaves droop down over the flowers    and turn crisp or break off easily, you would want to start trimming off the    fan leaves only. Even a better way to take off the leaves is to do it before    drying the marijuana buds because it it will be much harder to cut off the fan    leaves after the buds have dried. So, I recommend you to cut them off before    you hang the marijuana branches upside down.
​ 




  The deal with this method is to dry it slowly but not to fast. If you dry your    buds too fast it will make your buds smell like pine needles, hay, or taste    bad. Drying the buds too slow in this first step is not a good idea ether because    of mold and mildew will attack them. It's very important there's enough air    circulation in the room so you can't do it without an electric driven fan.

  After the fan leaves are trimmed you want to hang it up to dry again because    the marijuana buds will still be moist or wet. They should still have the little    inner leaves so they can droop and cover the buds . Hang the branches again    in a cool dark place with proper ventilation until the little leaves and bud    tips turn crisp when you touch them. It is then time to remove the buds from    the branch and remove the rest of the leaf material as best as possible. This    is what is referred to as "manicuring" of marijuana buds. But as said    before it's better if you do this before you hang them to dry.

  At this point the buds should be a little moist, including the inside of them.    Some can be smokeable at this point, but if you wait till the next 2 processes    you can get even better smelling and tasting buds

*Bagging the Marijuana Buds*

  After the marijuana buds are trimmed (and a little moist still) you would want    to dry them some more in the paper bag step. The best choice would be the brown    shopping bags found at a supermarkets, because they are not bleached (the stuff    you don't want in your buds) This is another tricky step. Put the trimmed marijuana    buds in the brown bag loosely and its best not to fill it more than 3-4 inches    from the bottom. It is not necessary at this time to close the bag ( still need    to prevent mildew and mold) When the buds are in the bag you would want to check    every day to rotate the buds in the bag so they dry evenly. This can be achieved    by shifting positions of the marijuana buds, turning them ever so often, or    shaking the bag. As the buds dry they will naturally compact into the self-preserving    state that is mostly desired . At this time that the buds can be more compacted    together and the bag can be folded close. They should now be fully smokable,    though perhaps still ! slightly moist in the middle. A big reminder that every    climate differs and may take more or less time. There is nothing better than    repeated, hands-on checking to prevent damage to the marijuana buds from mold    and mildew.

*Curing the Marijuana Buds
*
  The last step is to create a way to bring out the full flavor and best smoke    from the marijuana buds. This can be done by using an air tight jar or similar.    Put the dried buds into the jar loosely (do not compact them) and cover them.    It is very important in the early jar-stage to check the buds at least once    a day to replace the air, take them out(this helps dry evenly) and put them    back in a different order. This should be done for 7 to10 days then it can be    done lest often. After 7 days all you need to do is open the jar and check the    buds on a daily basis for mold and mildew. If mold and mildew is found in this    step. Take the buds with mold or mildew out of the batch (throw away) and put    the rest back in a brown bag for a few more days then the jar step can be repeated    . this step can take from 2 weeks to 2 months depending on how you want you    buds to develop its distinctive characteristics. The longer the better

  A bud is completely dry, cured, and ready for consumption when the stem in the    middle of the bud snaps easily with the fingers. The snap is easy to detect    with practice. The marijuana buds now can be sealed and stored for a really    long period of time.

  lastly there are many ways to dry marijuana buds, but this is the best method    yet I use and never failed me.

  Enjoy! 

Cedar_Tree


----------



## skunk

if you racers dont mind me putting my turtle cents in to add. just so it wont be as frustrating to the harvester.  mr bongzilla  if you are in a hurry just keep in mind the smaller the buds the quicker the process so with that in mind i would seperate your larger buds from smaller ones . okay thats all i wanted to add.gl.


----------



## bongzilla420

thanks alot guys


----------



## &lt;nItRoBuZz&gt;

so when u process weed you only want the buds, not the leaves? also if i sell it what would be considered high grade and low?


----------



## Mutt

Let me begin by saying, selling weed is dangerous territory. esp. if your growing it too. thats manufacturing with intent to distribute or manufacturing and distribution of a controlled substance. Serious crime dude. thats multiple felony counts. If you gonna do that you better be willing to do the time. Pretty much all of us grow to smoke our own and get a freind high. 

but to answer your question. you can process the whole plant. using Hash and Kiff methods. Cooking you name it. Its all pretty much usable as far as a female. (some even make canna butter out of the males.)


----------



## skunk

also to add when you clip the small leaves of the bud save them seperate for hard times to smoke its really worth it .


----------



## zouse1234

Hick just read your item on drying cheers mucker really going to help,i am new here and to date find everyone so helpful i have managed to rectify many problems by reading the forums so thanks all out there
                                                             Tam


----------



## Hick

> i have managed to rectify many problems by reading the forums so thanks all out there



glad we could be of assistance zouse'..


----------



## cem.buds

thank you hick,on the drying info vary helpful.


----------



## BSki8950

I cant find a real dark place thats dry ... I have them in a shed that gets some light during the day but very small amounts .. is this bad ???


----------



## Stoney Bud

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> I cant find a real dark place thats dry ... I have them in a shed that gets some light during the day but very small amounts .. is this bad ???


 
As long as the light level is very low, you should be alright man. Light degrades THC.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## skunk

stoney didnt you mean heat instead of light degrades thc? if not im curious and would like an explanation of how light degrades thc . not being a smart--- or nothing . just curious never heard that 1 .


----------



## skunk

ps i do know that marijuana naturally degrades thc with age under lights when it is still in flowering stage . but cut and drying never heard of it.


----------



## Stoney Bud

skunk said:
			
		

> stoney didnt you mean heat instead of light degrades thc? if not im curious and would like an explanation of how light degrades thc . not being a smart--- or nothing . just curious never heard that 1 .


 
Hey skunk, this will help you understand it more:

"CBN is the primary product of THC degradation, and there is usually little of it in a fresh plant. CBN content increases as THC degrades in storage, and with exposure to light and air."

For the entire article, go to:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabinoids


----------



## skunk

ty stoney, i did not know that honestly.


----------



## skunk

ps you just earned a rep point from me on that 1 .


----------



## Stoney Bud

skunk said:
			
		

> ps you just earned a rep point from me on that 1 .


Well, thanks man. Yeah man, it makes me cringe everytime I see someone keep thier "baggie" in the direct sunlight. I feel like I can see the THC floating up out of the baggie. Hhaahahahaha


----------



## KADE

<nItRoBuZz> said:
			
		

> so when u process weed you only want the buds, not the leaves? also if i sell it what would be considered high grade and low?


 
And if u need to ask that question u probably shouldn't be thinking about that, or leo will have a easy time getting u


----------



## Irie

Hick said:
			
		

> *Drying and Curing Marijuana*
> 
> Drying and curing Marijuana is a 3 step and the last process in growing marijuana    in order to smoke it without damaging your lungs and getting the best taste    out of your buds
> 
> *Drying Marijuana*
> 
> Drying marijuana buds generally takes from 2- 6 weeks and curing marijuana can    take 2 weeks up to 2 or more months. Drying time also depends on where you live    and the place you dry them. Places in a desert would dry them faster, and tropical    places would take longer
> 
> The first step after harvesting your marijuana buds is the drying possess. This    can be performed by taking the branches and hanging them up side down so the    fan leaves droop and cover the buds. During this step you need to put the branches    in a cool dark place (not humid) with enough ventilation. It is good idea to    check up on the buds every day to watch for signs of mold and mildew and correct    the problem if it happens. After the fan leaves droop down over the flowers    and turn crisp or break off easily, you would want to start trimming off the    fan leaves only. Even a better way to take off the leaves is to do it before    drying the marijuana buds because it it will be much harder to cut off the fan    leaves after the buds have dried. So, I recommend you to cut them off before    you hang the marijuana branches upside down.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The deal with this method is to dry it slowly but not to fast. If you dry your    buds too fast it will make your buds smell like pine needles, hay, or taste    bad. Drying the buds too slow in this first step is not a good idea ether because    of mold and mildew will attack them. It's very important there's enough air    circulation in the room so you can't do it without an electric driven fan.
> 
> After the fan leaves are trimmed you want to hang it up to dry again because    the marijuana buds will still be moist or wet. They should still have the little    inner leaves so they can droop and cover the buds . Hang the branches again    in a cool dark place with proper ventilation until the little leaves and bud    tips turn crisp when you touch them. It is then time to remove the buds from    the branch and remove the rest of the leaf material as best as possible. This    is what is referred to as "manicuring" of marijuana buds. But as said    before it's better if you do this before you hang them to dry.
> 
> At this point the buds should be a little moist, including the inside of them.    Some can be smokeable at this point, but if you wait till the next 2 processes    you can get even better smelling and tasting buds
> 
> *Bagging the Marijuana Buds*
> 
> After the marijuana buds are trimmed (and a little moist still) you would want    to dry them some more in the paper bag step. The best choice would be the brown    shopping bags found at a supermarkets, because they are not bleached (the stuff    you don't want in your buds) This is another tricky step. Put the trimmed marijuana    buds in the brown bag loosely and its best not to fill it more than 3-4 inches    from the bottom. It is not necessary at this time to close the bag ( still need    to prevent mildew and mold) When the buds are in the bag you would want to check    every day to rotate the buds in the bag so they dry evenly. This can be achieved    by shifting positions of the marijuana buds, turning them ever so often, or    shaking the bag. As the buds dry they will naturally compact into the self-preserving    state that is mostly desired . At this time that the buds can be more compacted    together and the bag can be folded close. They should now be fully smokable,    though perhaps still ! slightly moist in the middle. A big reminder that every    climate differs and may take more or less time. There is nothing better than    repeated, hands-on checking to prevent damage to the marijuana buds from mold    and mildew.
> 
> *Curing the Marijuana Buds
> *
> The last step is to create a way to bring out the full flavor and best smoke    from the marijuana buds. This can be done by using an air tight jar or similar.    Put the dried buds into the jar loosely (do not compact them) and cover them.    It is very important in the early jar-stage to check the buds at least once    a day to replace the air, take them out(this helps dry evenly) and put them    back in a different order. This should be done for 7 to10 days then it can be    done lest often. After 7 days all you need to do is open the jar and check the    buds on a daily basis for mold and mildew. If mold and mildew is found in this    step. Take the buds with mold or mildew out of the batch (throw away) and put    the rest back in a brown bag for a few more days then the jar step can be repeated    . this step can take from 2 weeks to 2 months depending on how you want you    buds to develop its distinctive characteristics. The longer the better
> 
> A bud is completely dry, cured, and ready for consumption when the stem in the    middle of the bud snaps easily with the fingers. The snap is easy to detect    with practice. The marijuana buds now can be sealed and stored for a really    long period of time.
> 
> lastly there are many ways to dry marijuana buds, but this is the best method    yet I use and never failed me.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Cedar_Tree



Do you accually make sales posting an affilate banner like that? I run Adult Websites, and Mainstream so I was just wondering!


----------



## Zarnon

Stoney.   I have read about the CBN and would agree light, moisture (too much or too little) and heat are the main culprits in degradation.   

That being said, if you cure and store it right you can keep bud around a long time.  I have smoked 2 year old bud that was incredible;  the way it was cured, the taste,  the high.   But it was stored with proper humidity in glass jars in a cool dry place.   I have smoked crackly crumbly crud b/c it was kept in a plastic baggie out in a car for a week. LOL


----------



## Tonto

I have read every word in each of the three drying and curing tutorials posted in this thread, and wonder why some people hang their bud upside down first, and why some immediately separate the buds from everything else and put them straight into the paper bags or jars?? 
Why would you want to/not want to hang your bud before putting it in a bag or jar? Why would you use a jar over a bag or vice versa?


----------



## dream grower

Hey Fluid1,  Many hang upside down for convienience and to get a tight compact bud. Seperate leaf material from buds to help fight mold/bud rot. paper bags to cure, jars to store.  Help?


----------



## Tonto

dream grower said:
			
		

> Hey Fluid1, Many hang upside down for convienience and to get a tight compact bud. Seperate leaf material from buds to help fight mold/bud rot. paper bags to cure, jars to store. Help?


 
Thanks for the input, but I'm not really getting anywhere..... 
What would be the benefit of hanging and then pruning vs. pruning to just bud immediately and going straight to the jars?


----------



## dream grower

Sorry, I prune completely before hanging. hang until dry. then I put them in paper grocery bags watching them for rot for two wks to a month or more to "cure" the buds. then i put them in sealed jars and leave em there. ????


----------



## Tonto

dream grower said:
			
		

> Sorry, I prune completely before hanging. hang until dry. then I put them in paper grocery bags watching them for rot for two wks to a month or more to "cure" the buds. then i put them in sealed jars and leave em there. ????


 
Excellent. So you trim them completely down to just individual buds before you hang them? Or do you leave them on the branches? What do you do with the shade leaves and smaller leaves? I believe I would use the smaller ones for cooking and hash, from what I've read. (use the whole buffalo!  )


----------



## Stoney Bud

I used to manicure mine and then hang it sideways.

Then all my friends started....like....leanin.

Turned out smokin all that sideways weed was makin everyone lean...

All the same way...


----------



## rockydog

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I used to manicure mine and then hang it sideways.
> 
> Then all my friends started....like....leanin.
> 
> Turned out smokin all that sideways weed was makin everyone lean...
> 
> All the same way...


 
Thats great....LOL


----------

